
Trifacta Wrangler: A Free Data Wrangling Tool on the Desktop - alonmower
http://www.trifacta.com/trifacta-wrangler/
======
amarxmiller
The is nothing better out there than what Trifacta has to offer.

------
amarxmiller
I love this service! It is so user-friendly!

------
fergusmoroney
Data wrangling for everyone!

